# Catalina 27 or 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone tell me about the differences in racing in a Catalina 27 as opposed to a Catalina 30. What are the differences in sailing abilities.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a world of difference between the 27 and the 30. First the 30 is three feet longer and almost three feet wider than the 27. The extra three feet of beam makes the 30 seem twice as big as the 27. 

Both boats are good phrf boats if you have plenty of 175+ raters. The problem I found was that there weren''t always enough slow boats racing. Winning on corrected time when you are last to finish is a pretty hollow victory.

Because the 30 is such a heavy boat, you will get whacked every time in light winds. 12knt to 18kts are great for the 30. The 27 does well in a much wider range and kicks ass in light winds.

And remember,

Sail fast, 
Take Chances!


----------

